# how to get promoted?



## tissa (Mar 1, 2010)

I do not know if it is the right forum, but I think it is. So the thing is that I have a friend of mine who is very very talented professional photographer. Here I have to mention that I am NOT a professional photographer and I do not know much about commercial photography or working for $$$, BUT I have many friends who photograph and who are professionals and work for money and they ALL Say that the guy I am talking about is really really good and that they have a long way to lear how to do what he does. So just to let you know that it is not just my opinion that he is a pro and is a very talented one. Anyways the only problem is that somehow this guy can not get offers! His photos look expensive and are really good but somehow he doesn't have clients. My question is: how did you all get promoted and what are the MUST DOs to become known and to get offers? How can me and his other friends help him, because he really does worth trying to help him?

Thank you all!


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 1, 2010)

You need to be a master at wizardry and the dark arts.


----------



## jennyjen (Mar 1, 2010)

There's a lot of ways. But those ways can not be shared on a site like this.


----------



## tissa (Mar 1, 2010)

jennyjen - you can share those ways with me using private messaging


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 2, 2010)

Running a photography business and being a good photographer are not the same thing.  I know a few photographers who do average work but run successfull businesses.  Why?  They are simply great businessmen and women.

You have to learn about marketing yourself, how to create a brand, have a pressance out on the market.  You have to ensure your prices aren't too high and aren't too low for the work you are putting out there.  You have to learn how to network and build the right contacts.  You have to provide a solid product, not just the end product but the entire experience of dealing with you.

I'd suggest your friend take a few marketing or small business classes to learn how to promote his business.


----------



## skieur (Mar 2, 2010)

The other approach is to work for a company or organization in their media or public relations department. The advantage is that you usually have the freedom to do a wide range of photography while building up your portfolio and your reputation through your work. You are getting paid on a regular basis and also getting asked to do corporate portraits, weddings and other special events at private rates by individuals.  You don't have to market yourself because people come to you, based on seeing your corporate business work.  You may even be approached by other businesses to do a project for them.

skieur


----------



## tissa (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for your advice! I will show my friend your answers and I hope it will help! Thank you again!


----------



## coreduo (Mar 7, 2010)

Advertise in a photography magazine with your enticing picture, email, website...costs 150 dollars, 1/4 page. That is what I intend to do once I set up my website...black and white photography magazine..


----------



## ddeerreekk (Mar 7, 2010)

coreduo said:


> Advertise in a photography magazine with your enticing picture, email, website...costs 150 dollars, 1/4 page. That is what I intend to do once I set up my website...black and white photography magazine..



My only problem with doing this, is that aren't most of the people reading a photography magazine photographers? Assuming yes, then what use do they have for your services? Just a thought, what does everyone else think?


----------



## SusanMart (Mar 11, 2010)

well, first of all you have to be a professional, or close to it. so that not be blush after your photo session is done))lol

and second of all - get a website. and just promote it!
online business is a really good idea today. You will not only promote yourself but also sell pics and offer a range of different activities.

Look at this DESIGNS of Photography.bz


----------



## KmH (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm with bigtwinky. He summed it it pretty good.

A talented photographer that lacks business and people skills won't be able to make a living from photography.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 24, 2010)

try a subscription to Adbase.com and look at LearnMyShot - learn how to photograph anything


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 2, 2010)

Absolutely agree with Bigtwinky.
Commerce and Art are different things, even polar I'd say,
 but they MAY be united together!!!
From my experience, some "cleintless" photograpers get their websites, post pics there and promote websites then. It works.

Go also to flickr and other social networks....

Hope it helps! My signature may help too


----------



## alencooper (Jul 2, 2010)

First you will need a reference point. Ask yourself, where are you now? And why are you there? There any major power that has brought you where are you now that you continue to the next to promote can benefit? What is a weakness that you really need to correct before the next promotion is possible? These questions, while simple are strategic. It lets you to examine your strengths and weaknesses allows. This is what worked for you to use and will work to get the forces you promote. You clearly need a purpose and a plan. Just saying that you want to promote is not enough. You need to clarify your next position. This is a different department or a promotion to a different branch? Write it. To develop a plan to achieve that objective. If you're lucky, you even with your boss can work this out immediately. The owners promise that promotion at such discussions but at the very least you get an idea of what expectations are.


----------



## pikartz (Jul 2, 2010)

Create a website and start focusing to promote that website.


----------



## flashfiles (Jul 19, 2010)

create an online gallery with your work and share the link to as many people as possible


----------



## HeadshotLondon (Sep 27, 2010)

Agree, it is really important today to have a website and once you have one then you need to make sute you promote it and show your work to as many people as possible. If they would like his work then they will contact him. Very simple but takes a lot of time. Today many photographers have to bee good in online marketing as well as being good at photography and have great communication skills...and on the top of that pay crazy money for equipment Nothing is easy but with perseverance he will get there.


----------



## JadynH (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe, if your friend has a website, have him do some "specials".  He might also want to emphasize keywords like "affordable"  "competitive pricing"  "buy one, get this free" but without taking away the quality of his work.


----------

